# x360key - ODD Emulator Loading Games from any USB Media



## Fudge (Apr 26, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Running a custom Linux system, x360key is capable of immaculately emulating the optical disk drive in Xbox 360, allowing you to play all your Xbox 360 (and Xbox 1) games from any USB media. It is compatible with all Xbox 360 models, both Fat and Slim, and offers advanced features such as emulation of the AP25 protection.
> After more than a year in development We are proud to announce one of the most sophisticated backup loaders the world has ever seen. Backed by a team of hardware experts and some of the most renowned and respected members of the Xbox hacking community We have no doubt this will be an instant success!
> We are now taking preorders and the first shipments to distributors are expected to be sent out in mid-July.
> 
> ...


Source: xbox-scene.com/

This looks awesome. I'm definitely buying this.


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 26, 2011)

If this will emulate XBOX Live arcade games, it would definitely be a sure buy for me


----------



## zeromac (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow.. I might buy this as the Xbox360 looks to complicated for me xD


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 26, 2011)

So basically, this is like the PS3break in the respect that it allows you to run backups through a special system present on the device itself without any prior hacking? Pretty neat if you ask me. I let my friend know about it to see if he would be interested.

He might not bite though, since users caught using a device such as this would inevitably receive a permanent online ban, which is a major pull in for a lot of people for the 360.


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 26, 2011)

Wait wait wait wait wait. Plug n play Xbox hacking? Looks like I'll need a 2nd Xbox so I don't get my Live account banned.


----------



## gbatempfan1 (Apr 26, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> If this will emulate XBOX Live arcade games, it would definitely be a sure buy for me




If I read it correctly it is a DVD drive emulator so you can stick all your xbox backups on a hard drive and replace the dvd drive in your 360 with this device then plug your hardrive into the 360key.  So if it isn't a disk you can stick in your dvd-drive, it is not something that will run with this.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 26, 2011)

gbatempfan1 said:
			
		

> hunter291 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you read it again, it says it sits in there between the disc drive and the motherboard through a simple connection to the "SATA bus" inside of the 360.


----------



## Devin (Apr 26, 2011)

Meh. I'll stick with my JTAG. Although if I ever get a 4th XBOX 360, I'll grab this.


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 26, 2011)

This is highly interesting, I wonder how detectable this little thing is?
I might be intrigued enough to purchase one and test it out on an old prone to breaking lots xbox I have lying around that I can't shift.

It's very intriguing though, considering you're not overwriting or modding the 360 console in any way, just pretty much plug and play.

Although my old 360 being prone to breaking, it wouldn't be worth the purchase :3 maybe if I decide to upgrade to a slim I'll use this on my current arcade console insead.


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 26, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> gbatempfan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But if you read OzModChips twitter, they refer to it as a disc drive emulator.



Source.

Anyway, any speculation on this thing's cost?


----------



## 431unknown (Apr 26, 2011)

I want one!


----------



## raulpica (Apr 26, 2011)

I fear that this thing will get blocked with an update, but oh well, 'till it works, why not.

And obviously, I'm expecting a $100+ price tag.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 26, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can disable the disc drive without actually removing it.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 26, 2011)

it looks expensive though

is this from the same makers of wiikey and ps3key?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 26, 2011)

Since the 360 updates can now flash the DVD drive firmware to stock, I wonder what the chance is of an update bricking this neat little device. And if it blocks that aspect of the update, I would imagine it would be highly detectable. I would imagine they would be smart enough to install a Dummy NAND chip to "catch" the firmware flash.


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 26, 2011)

I have no desire to further pirate 360 although I am damn curious about the price of this unit. It will not be cheap but it is interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 26, 2011)

it will probably be easily detectable my guess
just like on the ps3

if you do use this expect a 360 ban


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 26, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not quite what I was getting at. I was saying the device will only work as a disc drive emu. Your earlier post made it sound like you disagreed.


----------



## Gh0sti (Apr 26, 2011)

cheers to the hackers, hope this doesnt become a Sony case where Microsoft court cases ban the key


----------



## Wombo Combo (Apr 26, 2011)

[youtube]PE_0B5TObx0[/youtube]


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 26, 2011)

...I was hoping it would be more plug'n'play. I hope that vid just shows a prototype...


----------



## zeromac (Apr 26, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> ...I was hoping it would be more plug'n'play. I hope that vid just shows a prototype...


The video states that it is a prototype


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 26, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even look at the vid title, lol.


----------



## purechaos996 (Apr 26, 2011)

0_o This is awesome, definitely will look into this.


----------



## VashTS (Apr 26, 2011)

two words: AWWWWW YEAH

i will buy one. i HATE discs.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Apr 26, 2011)

Damn, I might just have to buy a new xbox now.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 26, 2011)

if microsoft=sony, then expect some trouble but the fact that xbox has already been hacked (in one way or another) it wont be an issue.
the problem with hardware hacks are that u need to buy it and its a problem if u are an absolute freebie or live somewhere where u cant do so (for me the second one applies more than the first)


----------



## Annieone23 (Apr 26, 2011)

looks amazing. im sure this will be at least $100 bucks, and probably only good for online for at least a week but still, but for an offline solution where you can play any game in the huge backlog of xbox titles. im sold. now i just need an xbox haha.

as someone who has never had an xbox, i would love the chance to play some single player exclusives i missed out on. (already have a wii + recently a ps3)


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 26, 2011)

Like a WODE for a 360... epic!

How hard is 360 hacking, and how detectable is it?  I have never looked into it.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Apr 26, 2011)

This is INCREDIBLE. If it doesn't cost more than $75 then I might consider buying it.


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 26, 2011)

plasma dragon007 said:
			
		

> Like a WODE for a 360... epic!
> 
> How hard is 360 hacking, and how detectable is it?  I have never looked into it.


I think it's fairly hard, when compared to the ease of PS3 and Wii hacking. Detectable? Very. Stepto does his job well. You get what you pay for, really. You pay $60 a year for online services, and you get a mostly hack-free environment. (I've played plenty of Halo and some CoD, and have never once ran into a hacker.) You pay nothing, and you get week-long downtimes.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 26, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hacking the 360 isn't really hard, although you do have to be very careful during the whole thing, follow instructions to a tee, etc... People that just try to breeze through the process the first time have a very high chance of bricking their console.


----------



## purechaos996 (Apr 26, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah sure its not too hard, but if you doing it for online hacking then its basically pointless, they ban you within a few hours with a JTAG so unless you buy a new KV your banned.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Apr 26, 2011)

getting one for sure.
Love Wiikey 2 and fusion and as its the same team, I am sure everything is in good hands, I mean they even updated wiikey 1 for NSMB which was over 4 years old.


----------



## gbatempfan1 (Apr 26, 2011)

As long as the dash isn't upgraded and your using the latest abgx verifies isos it probably won't be detectable as it most likely passes anything that would give it away to the authentic dvd-drive that remains attached looking for the proper answer.  It might even be safer in the long run as you can just abgx your isos for the latest stealth patches without having to reburn them.  Even with newer dashes as long as no bugs or behavior is off between the device and the real dvd drive it should be pretty stealthy.  Of course my theory rests on it using the real dvd as a dongle of sorts.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Apr 27, 2011)

This thing just looks good.
I'd love to move my collection to a hard drive and call it done.
No more worry about losing my discs and nice and easy lazy pick up and play.

I hope the backup disc to hard drive feature comes pretty soon.

Hopefully its not too expensive, I think I might just have to buy it.


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 27, 2011)

OzModChips says it'll cost $130. That's waaayyyy outta my price range. I'll hold off for a while.


----------



## Snailface (Apr 27, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> I fear that this thing will get* blocked with an updat*e, but oh well, 'till it works, why not.
> 
> And obviously, I'm expecting a $100+ price tag.


+1 
And since this team has announced a release 3 months from now and has already described the nature of the exploit, Microsoft has plenty of time and knowledge to preemptively block this device. Real smart.


----------



## ByteMunch (Apr 27, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> OzModChips says it'll cost $130. That's waaayyyy outta my price range. I'll hold off for a while.


*thinks will buy it*
*looks back at PS3Break price*
*waits*


----------



## Blue-K (Apr 27, 2011)

If you don't care about XBL (cause this will probably be blocked with an Update within some weeks after the release) it's for shure a nice device, and since the jTags are getting hard to find and are expensive, it's also a nice alternative. I'm interested, though I'll wait and see how this turns out...I've bought my last games since the AP2.5-Protection showed up, and I don't plan on getting banned because of a device I have to pay for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

And of course it would be stupid to buy it day 1, since only "*most* Xbox 360 and Xbox 1 games" are supported, and the price will be way to expensive.
Also, c4eva hinted at something:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> [2011-04-27 02:13AM UTC] #fw  x360key:something better will be out around the same time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tl;dr: Interessting, but I'll wait and see what happens.


----------

